

DNS is in Trouble - jmtame
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-12/ff_kaminsky?currentPage=1
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-SSVxsH7vw
======
jmtame
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-SSVxsH7vw>

